# Würdet Ihr World of Warcraft auf einem Handy/Handheld-PC unterwegs spielen?



## Flauwy (18. Juni 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, ob Ihr World of Warcraft auf einem Handy/Handheld-PC unterwegs spielen würdet.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

auf so nem kleinen screen wird doch sogar das ins ah gucken zur tortur.
ich würds also eher net machen


----------



## NightCreat (18. Juni 2008)

wenns zusätzlich keine kosten gibt ja aber das wäre viel zu klein


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal "Nein,ich spiele WoW aktuell nicht" angekreuzt,wenn ich es spielen würde, würde ich allerdings den Punkt "Nein,kein Interesse" ankreuzen. Ich muss nicht bei jeder Cashcow-Aktion mitmachen.


----------



## Mondryx (18. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es schwachsinnig finden, wenn es eine Handheld oder Handy Version von WoW geben würde. Das ganze wäre dann ein total anderes Spiel, da man die Spielmechanik nicht auf ein so kleines Gerät für unterwegs übertragen könnte. Ich schleppe ja auch keine Maus und Tastatur mit mir rum oder?


----------



## Crossriku (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich würde es sichlerlich probiern. Hab ne PsP und da es auf der eigendlich nur kurzlebige spiele gibt wäre es sicher toll WoW darauf zu spielen. Vorausgesetzt es ist vernünftig umgesetzt und spielbar. Wobei richtig vorstellen kann man sich das nicht denn auf der psp hat man ca. 10 tasten und man kann nicht mit anderen kommunizieren, was das Spiel natürlich um einiges schwiriger macht.


----------



## Mourist (18. Juni 2008)

Ne, das wär nicht mein ding...
Ich zock lieber auf nem Monitor, der um einiges größer ist als das Display eines Handheldes^^
Auch wenns nur um Auktionen, oder schnelle EP gehn würd.

Mfg ^-^


----------



## Sp@rtan (18. Juni 2008)

also auf sowas kann ich gut verzichten kann mir schon vorstellen wie die übelsten Nerds im bus schreien DOWN!!!!!! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (18. Juni 2008)

neee ich will auch irgendwann mal Zeit haben....um NICHT wow zu spielen...-_-*


----------



## Tahult (18. Juni 2008)

Sp@rtan schrieb:


> also auf sowas kann ich gut verzichten kann mir schon vorstellen wie die übelsten Nerds im bus schreien DOWN!!!!!! ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe. Ich hör schon die Jäger brüllen: "ololololol HUNTERITEM!!!111 giev plx "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic:
[x] Nein, ich habe kein Interesse an einem Mitnehm-WoW.

Mir reicht's zuhause am PC. Muss das nicht auch noch dabei haben. Außerdem wär's auch sehr peinlich, wenn man am Baggersee liegt und die Kumpels sagen: "Komm ins Wasser!" "Nee, sorry, brauch noch 6 Zähes Wolfsfleisch für ne Quest..."
Von der technischen Umsetzung mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Juni 2008)

Ein "Unterwegs-WoW" wäre vielleicht für einige interessant, aber für mich ist das absolut nichts. Das wäre ja dann schon schlimmer als damals dieses Tamagotchi. 
Das muss ich wirklich nicht haben, irgendwo muss eine klare Grenze gezogen werden zwischen RL & WoW^^


----------



## Bhargra (18. Juni 2008)

Nein.

Viele spielen hier sehr viel World of Warcraft, mich eingeschlossen. Trotzdem freue ich mich ab und an auf eine ruhige Zugfahrt, einen Spaziergang in der Natur oder ähnliches, um mal Zeit für sich selbst zu haben. Wird WoW wichtiger als die Luft zum Atmen, sollte man sich langsam ernsthafte Sorgen machen. In alle Lebensbereiche muss WoW nun wirklich nicht  Einzug erhalten, zumal die Spielqualität auf einem solchen PDA/Handy mehr als suboptimal sein dürfte.
lG


----------



## Erital (18. Juni 2008)

Also etwas zum entspannen zocken find ich okay, doch das Spiel die ganze Zeit dabei zu haben? Neee...    Ich finde das gefährlich, einerseits von den Kosten, andererseits vertiefen sich manche echt extrem darin, wenn sie am zocken sind. Und sowas dann im Straßenverkehr? ne danke ^^. Außerdem würde das Spiel eh nicht auf allen Handys laufen und da viele auch einfach nur ein Gerät haben um damit den Grundzweck zu vollziehen - Telefonieren! - denke ich nicht, dass es eine lohnende Anschaffung wäre, sich ein neues Handy zu kaufen nur damit das Spiel darauf läuft.
Klar, solche Leute soll es auch geben... aber mal ehrlich, ohne das ewige gedaddel bleibt man auch am Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Steve Coal (18. Juni 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal erfreut dass die Mehrheit der Leute auch so denkt wie ich!

Ich finde WoW aufm Handy/Handhelt oder wo auch immer unterwegs ist zu viel!
Das muss einfach nicht sein!
Wir alle die wir MMOs spielen sitzen schon genug vor dem Computer. Ich nehm mich da nicht aus!
Es ist ja auch schön und macht Spaß, keine Frage, aber irgendwo sollte Ende sein!

Und WoW unterwegs ist mir definitiv zu viel!


----------



## L-MWarFReak (18. Juni 2008)

Nein! Lasst die Welt nicht vollkommen süchtig werden!! BITTE! DANKE!

WoW + Handy = High + Arbeit..... würde einfach alle verändern... und zwar zum negativen... (ja schlechter vergleich... aber ich meine wenn leute high arbeuten = lol? XD)


LG


----------



## Abychef (18. Juni 2008)

Nee danke , das is schwachsinn ....
Dann spielen einige leute warscheinlich wirklich NUR noch ....
Reicht vollkommen wenn mans aufm comp spielt ! 
Außerdem seh ichs schon kommen dass raids auf erster linie versagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardcoreplaya (18. Juni 2008)

richtiges wow auf dem handy mit raiden,pvp,etc...?würd ich mir schwer vorstellen können vllt kommt fürs handy ja so ne art tool für wow raus wo man seine post angucken kann und mal einen blick ins ah werfen oder so aber richtig zocken bezweifle ich erstens die umsetzung wäre totaler dreck und die telefonkosten wären auch sehr hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Juni 2008)

Ein Chatinterface damit man am Gildenleben teilhaben kann wenn man grad Langeweile hat wär super. Den Rest stell ich mir eher qualvoll vor. Auf so nem Minidisplay erkennt man doch sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcmacc (18. Juni 2008)

Is doch unsinnig,  wenn man schonmal nach drausen kommt muss man doch nich auch noch wow spielen^^


----------



## Aronja (18. Juni 2008)

Ich finde die technisch sehr intressant und hat mir ein schmunzeln entlockt die idee ist sehr pfiffig die pc-leistung abzuzapfen um dann das bild nur noch gestreamt zu bekommen. Das ist in jedem fall eine tolle idee die anerkennung verdient.

Allerdings muss ich meinen vor-postern recht geben das display ist zu klein um darauf vernünftig wow spielen zu können das spiel ist für tastatur+Maus ausgelegt und eine ruhige atomspähre vor heimischen pc. ich kann es mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das es ernsthaft genutzt wird jemals. höchstens das man mal als Joke einloggt und seinen freunden zeigt schau mal hier wow auf mein Handy/handeld.


----------



## Megamage (18. Juni 2008)

*JEIN!* Ich würde es schon schön finden wenn man mal eben im Bus/Zug (wo auch immer) ins Ah gucken könnte! Aber da ist das Problem wie man das handhaben kann! Muss man das zb 10 mins warten bis man zb von Tanaris in Orgrimmar ist oder kann man einfach auch wenn dein Char am Arsch der welt steht ins Ah gucken?
Und wie ist das mit abholen? 
Muss man sich das dann "InGame" aussem Briefkasten holen oder bekommste es bei sofortkauf sofort ins Inventar? 
Was auch noch schön ist wenn man nebenbei zb lederer skillen kann.
Ich denke man sollte mehr diese "passiven" sachen machen können. Jetzt nicht mal eben Karazhan machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da man das interface net mal sieht -.-. Aber was versteht man unter passiven sachen kann man sich ichtig in der welt bewegen odr hat nur so ein Tool? 
Was ich dann geil fände wenn das Tool im i-net ist das man auch mal so gucken kann auf nem rechner wo kein Wow installiert ist zb im Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Umsetzung schwierig aber allg. eigentlich ieine gute idee!
Ok mein Roman ist zuende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit: 





> Ein Chatinterface damit man am Gildenleben teilhaben kann wenn man grad Langeweile hat wär super. Den Rest stell ich mir eher qualvoll vor. Auf so nem Minidisplay erkennt man doch sonst nix wink.gif


Passt auch noch sehr gut!


----------



## Arikros (18. Juni 2008)

würds, wenn ja, auf PSP zocken. da is ne passable steurung. würd aber auch nur dailies machen oder ins ah sehn.wenn ich so drüber nachdenk is das mit der steuerung kaum möglich^^


----------



## Megamage (18. Juni 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> würds, wenn ja, auf PSP zocken. da is ne passable steurung. würd aber auch nur dailies machen oder ins ah sehn.




Ja! Das ist auch eine idee!


----------



## Loiric (18. Juni 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


 
Ich habe auf keinen Fall Interesse an einem handheld-WoW denn das wäre meiner meinung nach in etwa so als würde man Tennis mit einer Armbrust spielen.
Also ich finde, dass  WoW  es auf keinen Fall verdient hat  in so einer Form "verwurstet" zu werden. Zu meinem Vergleich mit der Armbrust noch mal, also ich meinte das so, dass man auf die riesige  Spielumgebung (mit Fähigkeiten, Gegenständen usw.) mit einem Handy gar nicht richtig zugreifen könnte, eben genau so wie man mit einer Armbrust  kein Tennis spielen kann. Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht ob das technich überhaupt möglich wäre, denn WoW belegt ja so ca. 11gb am PC, und ich frage mich wie das am Handy gehen soll. Auch weiß ich nicht ob der Prozessor das überhaupt schaffen würde die ganze Spielwelt  zu animieren. Außerdem müsste man dafür ja mit dem internet verbunden sein was auch ein nicht zu vergessender Kostenfaktor ist. Zu guter letzt müsste man ja  auch die ganzen anderen Spieler berechnen. Auch im PvP wäre man klar im Nachteil.
Fazit:Ich bin der Meinung das WoW auf keinen Fall auf ein Handy oder Handheld gelangen darf, es würde ganz klar das Spielvergnügen für mich senken.
(Das alles ist MEINE Meinung ihr müsst das auf keinen Fall auch so sehen also bitte net flamen ;D)
MfG Loiric


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (18. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es mal antesten aber im zug oder sonst wo auf dem minidisplay wow zocken? ne!


----------



## Lilynight (18. Juni 2008)

*Ein eindeutiges -nein.
Es wäre zu anstregend (zbs. auf so einem kleinem Ding zu spieln würde den Augen heftig schaden)und zu stressig. Den Genuss wow zu spielen hat man wenn man sich  in einer entspannten und ungestörten Umgebung befindet, wenn man dem Auge mehr als nur einige Centimeter Schaufläche erlaubt.
Ich begrüße jede Technische Entwicklung und Fortschrit so wie diesen auch, aber es zu gebrauchen halte ich es, ehrlich gesagt  für übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Jeder muss selber wissen .
Aber jedem das seine, mir das meine, und mein WOW gehört auf dem PC daheim.
Unterwegs ziehe ich doch ein Interessantes Buch vor, oder unterhaltsame Gespräche mit anderen Leuten, oder...oder...oder...


Das Thema und die Umfrage finde ich allerdings sehr interessant.*


----------



## DerMavgier (19. Juni 2008)

das ist doch ne nette idee. jedes mal wenn ich ein paar stunden im zug sitze und nix mehr zu lesen habe, dann hätte ich echt mal lust mein lieblingsspiel auch unterwegs zu spielen. solange das spiel das gleiche bleibt und es keine wahnsinnigen kosten gibt ist das eine super idee und ne gute sache für leute die viel unterwegs sind


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juni 2008)

Eine gute Idee, aber ich zocke WoW trotzdem lieber am heimischen Macintosh PC. Wenn ich ein Handheld zur Hand nehme (Wortspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dann will ich ein kurzweiliges Game zocken ala Pokemon oder Super Mario. Warum? Ganz einfach weil man nicht solange Unterwegs ist als wenn man zu Hause hockt. Sonst nimmt man halt einen Laptop mit und die eignen sich schon nicht so gut zum Spielen. Dann so ein ,,Möchtegern-PC" oder Handheld erst recht nicht.


----------



## WestIce (19. Juni 2008)

also ich speile kein wow, darum hab ich natürlich dafür auch gestimmt.

ausserdem bin ich nicht rockefeller und auch nicht mit ihm verwandt oder sonstiges...


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bezweifel ganz ehrlich, dass es möglich ist WoW auf einem Handy zu zocken, da einfach der Bildschirm viel zu kleine sind und WoW zu komplex ist für die paar Tasten die man hat.


----------



## Giladaniel (19. Juni 2008)

Ich spiel zwar nicht WOW, find die Idee aber ziemlich dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ironie an (damit die Flames nich allzu viele sind) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl von der Rechenleistung ja auch nen altes S65 passen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ironie aus (und nu los flammen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (19. Juni 2008)

Fürs AH wärs sicherlich nicht schlecht, mit meinem HTC Touch könnte das von der Steuerung sogar klappen, aber ich halte es technisch für unmöglich (zur zeit)
aber der tag wird kommen, vielleicht gibts ja auch nur nen "mobiles AH" das würde mir voll und ganz reichen - aber immo muss ich mich wohl mit lesen von seiten begnüngen ^^


----------



## Neque neque (19. Juni 2008)

Ich würde, aber nur zuhause und nur, weil wow an meinem comp nichtmehr geht siehe Error




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (19. Juni 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> würds, wenn ja, auf PSP zocken. da is ne passable steurung. würd aber auch nur dailies machen oder ins ah sehn.wenn ich so drüber nachdenk is das mit der steuerung kaum möglich^^



Also PsP sollte evtl schon gehen, wenn du über w-lan o.ä. eine kabellose verbindung mit dem computer aubaust... zwar nicht besonders gut, könnte aber funktionieren *psprauskram*


----------



## Xplaya (19. Juni 2008)

Auf dem computer reicht mir WoW schon,aber jetzt auch noch auf dem Handy (oder PsP,Gameboy,etc. pp.).Da hört für mich der Spass auf.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Xplaya


----------



## das Tir (19. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie hört sich das für mich wie der Versuch von Blizzard, all die Süchtigen mal wieder an das Licht der Welt zu locken, an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würds in keinem Fall machen, selbst wenn ich ein entsprechendes Handy hätte. WoW ist für mich ein PC/Mac Spiel, kein Spiel für zwischendurch auf dem Handy, obwohl die reine Idee interessant fände.
Trotzdem: Eindeutig Nein


----------



## KICKASSEZ (19. Juni 2008)

also ich fänds genial..

ich hab ein iphone.. und wenn das da drauf toll läuft, warum nicht?

ich meine langsam aber sicher gibt es überall genug hot spots..


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (19. Juni 2008)

wenn es dann 13&#8364; + betrag x kostet würde ich es nicht machen is auch so schon teuer genug
ansonsten nette idee natürlich wenn sie es richtig umsetzen


----------



## Calmituron (19. Juni 2008)

Wow zum Mitnehmen? Nein danke! Wenn ich unterwegs bin, habe ich eigentlich besseres zu tun als Wow zu zocken, und im Zug etc kann man auch den Laptop mitnehmen...
Außerdem: Wie soll man das steuern? Macht das wirklich Spass auf einem so winzigen Display zu spielen? Brauch man da ein ganz neues Iphone, das gerade mal 1999€ kostet?


----------



## kampfkruemel (20. Juni 2008)

also das heisse ich nich gut... ich glaube das wird das suchtpotenzial steigern... wenn man ncih nur zu hause, sondern auhc ncoh unterwegs, womöglich in schule, auf der arbeit, in der kirche und sonst wo spielen kann, dann werden glaub cih noch mehr leute nicht mehr vom zocken abkommen... wie es in der south park folge über wow auch heisst "jemand ohne richtiges leben"


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. Juni 2008)

Das ganze wirkt schon sehr absurd. Ich meine irgendwo ist der spass vorbei finde ich. Wenn sich das Leben innerhalb und ausserhalb der Wohnung nur noch um WOW dreht.. haben die Leute echt kein Leben mehr...


----------



## Tja (20. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mich vom Server abmelde, dann bin ich abgemeldet und dann kann WoW auch ruhig wow sein.

Am Mobiltelefon brauch ich das Ganze sicher nicht.
- Bildschirm zu klein 
- sicher nur sehr beschränkte Funktionen
- teuer
- Geht Blizzard meine Mobiltelefonnummer überhaupt nichts an
- sind 13 €/Monat mehr als genug


----------



## Meganis (20. Juni 2008)

Da fehlt die Antwort: "Ja, damit ich mich am Gildenchat beteiligen kann"

Einige sagen "zu teuer". Wer behauptet denn, dass es etwas zusätzliches kostet?


----------



## Kahadan (20. Juni 2008)

Wenn das Ganze umgesetzt wird, so fände ich es schön wenn es verschiedene Nutzungsmöglichkeiten (oder Abo-Modelle) - je nach Bedarf- gibt.
Z.B.: OfficePack für 1,99&#8364; / Monat  (Autkionen Checken, Briefe                                                     
                                                    lesen/schreiben, Gildenchat usw)
         StandartPack für 6,99&#8364; / Monat (normales Spielen)

         ExtendedPack für 11,99&#8364; / Monat (normales Spielen + kleine  
                                                           Belohnungen wie etwa ein Begleiter für beispielsweise das Aufrechterhaltens des WoWMobileExtended Accounts für 6 Monate - oder ähnliches)


----------



## Kofineas (20. Juni 2008)

also ich find die vorstellung klase..dann kann man schön inder schule, ohne den schlepptop mit schleppen zu müssen, wenn so wie momentan eh nix mehr läuft und nur je 5 leute im kurs sitzen, und sich mal eben einloggen und hier und da ein wenig was machen.^^
klar raiden und so größere sachen kannste vergessen, aber für ma eben? da is mir die optik ja fast egal und auf zb. der psp  fänd ichs klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (20. Juni 2008)

Meganis schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Antwort: "Ja, damit ich mich am Gildenchat beteiligen kann"
> 
> Einige sagen "zu teuer". Wer behauptet denn, dass es etwas zusätzliches kostet?



Ich kann Dir schon jetzt garantieren, dass dies 100%ig etwas kosten wird und nicht wenig. Den ganzen Großunternehmen geht es ja nur um eine Sache, $$$$ egal, wieviel sie schon haben.


----------



## Darthvadder (22. Juni 2008)

Die Idee selber ist nicht schlecht. Denke aber das es durch den kleinen Bildschirm kaum möglich ist. Technisch will ich jetzt mal ncihts sagen. Wenn es das mal geben sollte, dann viel Spass den Leuten, WoW bleibt zu Hause, wenn ich weg gehe dann geht mal RL vor.
MfG


----------



## Sutter Caine (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

naja, das mit dem daddeln unterwegs wäre schon was.

ABER:

Ich habe aber von noch keinem Handy mit 22" Screen und einem Ideazon Board gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Falls es das doch geben sollte, lasst es mich wissen. Das Handy will ich haben (rofl), und stimme doch anders ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ta ta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Caine


You can not kill what you did not create!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

